# albino with skin problem



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Would like to start with a thank you for all the great people on here and great advise and support given. My name is Lisa and one of our 6 month old female albino hedgehog which I gave to my brother and his wife is having a skin problem. She is in the same housing unit as her sister of same litter but is a chocolate algerian. Pinky is the girl that is having a skin problem. My sister in law noticed bright pink areas in quills and on sides but not on belly and after about 24 hours the spots turn dark in color. They are not open wounds, or weeping wounds, just pink irritated areas that then turn dark. She is still doing regular act ivies but a little off her feed but is also over weight. My sister in law took her to a great exotic vet in Swansea, Il which is in the Ofallon Illinois and St. Louis area. He is great and has a network of other vets he can discuss cases with if need be bestfriendsahpr.com He did skin test and saw some bacteria but no mites but felt ok to treat for mites just in case and has put both hedges on Revolution. He also put Pinky on antibiotic Baytril. She weighed 402 grams. She has gotten two more pink spots since Monday and they are turning dark tonight. She was in Carefresh but now is on fleece liner. No new foods or any other factors. I will try and attach photos. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Boy is that awfully red. I would call the vet and give him an update. Tell him the spots are getting worse, not better. I'd also ask him about having a culture & sensitivity test done on the spots to determine what is causing them. It could be a bacteria that is resistant to Baytril, a C&S test will determine that.


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Kalandra thank you and she has an appointment today Friday at 4:30. 

Lisa


----------



## secretpandaninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi! I have an albino hedgehog with the exact same problem. He's getting dark spots aaaaaaaaaaaalll over his body. I took him to the vet and the vet thought it was an allergic reaction. I took all the fleece out of his bed, and started giving him kids benadryl as directed by the vet. But it's not helping. the rash is spreading. my boyfriend suspects its a bacterial infection. its spread up to around his eye and im freaking out. i want to take him back to the vet but last time we went i felt like he had a general lack of knowledge about what was going on. i looked up some other exotic vets that i could drive to, even some as far as two hours away, but as its coming up on the weekend, almost everyone is closed >< Could you let me know what your vet said so if i have to go back to my vet tomorrow i can tell him? You're pictures look EXACTLY like whats happening with Everett. 

<3 Best of luck at the vet with your hedgie!! and thanks!!


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok the vet felt Pinkey looks better than on Monday. The original areas are fading and new ones are smaller and less irritated. So continue with antibiotic and see vet again on Monday.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That's good news. The images look worse to me, but images can be so deceiving sometimes. Please keep us updated on how this progresses.


----------



## secretpandaninja (Dec 28, 2011)

ah everett is doing better too. the rash is getting lighter and has receded from around his eye! thanks for posting. =]


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Glad to hear Everette is doing better. Pinky is continuing to improve also.


----------



## secretpandaninja (Dec 28, 2011)

-_- Did your hedgies rash completely go away? Everett's was completely gone for a while but it came back! All I can think is that he's allergic to something in his home so we got him a new cage, he's back on Benadryl, and tonight I'm going to wash EVERYTHING. >< If that doesn't work he's definitely headed back to the vet.


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes, our girl's rash has cleared up, she was treated with antibiotics. She also has one of the three treatments of Revolution in case mites were a problem too. She did have green and very soft poop up until about yesterday. We contributed this to stress of the multiple vet visits and antibiotic messing with her stomach. Her kennal mate which is her sister also is being treated with the Revolution in case mites were a problem. She also had green poop but had also went to vet each time her sister did just in case something was contagious but she never got the rash. She is a algerian chocolate pinto. I hope you guy gets better and let us know if we can help.

Lisa


----------



## secretpandaninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright, thanks! If changing out Evy's bed and cleaning everythign doesnt work, I'll take him back to the vet and talk to him about getting my baby on antibiotics. I'll see about getting him treated for mites too. Thanks so much for the info.


----------

